# Computer won't recognize USB external disk



## thor777 (Dec 3, 2006)

Am running Win XP Pro SP2, all current updates installed.
I have a SimpleTech external hard drive I use for backup.
When I plug it into my USB port the computer won't recognize it.
I've used this drive before with no problems.

Under Computer Management/Disk Drives/Compact Flash USB 
Device/Policies *optimize for quick removal* is ticked.

Have tried updating the drivers but I have the latest and correct
driver already installed.

Need help !

TIA


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

XP / Win2k / Vista do not need drivers to detect usb drives; they have native drivers.

First thing I would do would be to plug the drive into another system to see if it is detected on that system. If not, you probably have a failed enclosure or drive. If it is detected correctly. Post back JW has a usb fix script that you can download and run.

Note before making ANY changes, make either a restore point OR even better an image file of your system drive.


----------



## thor777 (Dec 3, 2006)

Plugged my device into my old computer (also running XP) and it worked
immediately.

Have also tried *installing new hardware*. Doesn't even show up on that
to add.

G R O A N !!!!

The only new program I have added is .Net 2 & 3 from Microsoft 
as updates.


----------



## thor777 (Dec 3, 2006)

I performed a complete shutdown; computer, modem and router.
Then, after three minutes, I brought everything back up in a certain
order as I remembered from reading a forum months ago about
this procedure solving a lot of problems.

WORKED !!!


----------



## Yardman (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a similar problem. Running XP Home Ed on a Dell Dimension (3 yrs old). Called Simpletech: they said I needed to update chip set & BIOS. Did that...computer still didn't recognize the external drive. Called Simpletech again this morning. Tech Guy asked me to try the drive on my new HP laptop. The HP recognized it.

He suggested getting a POWERED USB 2.0 hub. He said it must have external power and must be USB 2.0. Just ordered one from Newegg...$20 including shipping. Hope this helps.


----------



## Yardman (Jul 10, 2007)

The POWERED USB 2.0 hub worked like a charm. My old Dell running XP Home Ed. recognized the drive ASAP. Problem solved.


----------



## jdb1 (Aug 27, 2007)

This may be a 'left-field' solution but it worked for me: my wife has a quite old but OK laptop which would not recognise the new external HD I bought for making backups of her growing library of pictures. The device worked fine on my own average-spec laptop so I deduced that the problem was inadequate voltage on her machine's USB port. After trying to backup her directories over our wireless network (which would have taken days!) I noticed that the USB lead for the external HD had a splitter with a second USB plug wired into the main one. I had no idea why anyone would require two plugs but then had a brainwave and connected the second plug to the USB port on my own machine while the main one was in hers. Result? Power came off my USB port sufficient for the drive to read her machine and perform the backup while I am typing this message. Success of a sort, but at least it worked and I will be less likely to suffer the anguish of five year's worth of family pix being hurled into oblivion if (when) the integral HD finally goes bang.


----------



## Weaselsneak (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's another solution that was so obvious that I should have tried it first. After trying different solutions and buying a hub with external power, I took my external drive to work with me. I plugged it into a co-workers labtop and got the same windows message saying that the USB device had malfunctioned and couldn't be detected. So then I tried it on another desktop at work and it recognized it! Then I took the drive back home and my computer finally recognized it. I realized the only thing that was different was I used the USB cable that came with the hub and not the drive. DOH! The drive came with a bad cable. Sometimes the answers are too easy to detect at first.


----------

